# K&N or Volant??



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

Im looking to put an aftermarket cold air intake into my 06 goat and I've been looking at 2 main possibilities im between a k&N or Volant there right around the same price range the volant says it gains 18 hp and the K&N says it can gain 13.95 hp but besides the stats has anyone put one it or heard good or bad things about either one?


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

If you do a search or look back a couple of days there is a well thought out dissertation about the lack of value in buying any CAI. The post has a link to and even more in depth dicussion on the LSIGTO forum. You might read this before you spend any money.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually the posters name you should look for is SVEDE1212


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

*I got up to page 12*

and still couldnt find it. could u tell me what page or copy and paste to me.. thanx.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Go to the garage forum then Intake and Exhaust discussion the go to the 13th topic titled Get a K&N or Volant. The svede1212 posts to to this discussion are very interesting. Follow the link he provides to the LS! board. I found it to be usefull in making a decision based on the info provided. I bought a K&N drop in and will do the ausse mode soon.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

hi, i have just tried to think thru the whole thing. the dyno results rang false as i don't drive on a dyno and the whole follow the herd thing as far as what to do didn't seem right after i looked at a lot of them. i read a lot and tried quite a few intakes. after i got HP Tuners and started logging IATs it became a quest to find cooler air. this is my findings here


----------

